# Slap in the face



## JimG (Jun 15, 2017)

I am new to Uber, but I am really disappointed in the lack of tips. I have nothing but 5 star reviews, I have a nice car, I always load the pax luggage and offer bottled water (seldom accepted). But my last pax gave me the ultimate slap in the face. I was taking her to the Bellagio casino when she told me she really only needed to pick up her luggage there but really wanted to go to the airport. She asked if she would have to request a new ride but I told her I thought she could change her destination but I wasn't sure. We got the Bellagio where she talked to a valet who went and retrieved her luggage while we waited (4.5 minutes). She tipped the guy who brought her luggage to the car and we continued onto the airport. She told me her boyfriend used to drive for Uber so I figured for sure I was going to get a tip. Wrong. WTH! I should have known. Ultimate slap in the face was her tip for the bellman at the casino and makes me want to blame Uber. People are under the impression they are NOT SUPPOSED to tip. It would be so simple for them to put a splash screen in the rider app saying tips are not part of the fare and are ok if the rider feels the driver earned it. My 2 cents


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Don't expect tips from people especially the once that say I wish I could tip you but I don't have cash on me.


----------



## Ryan212 (Nov 19, 2015)

Dress Nice. If u are in a category of black/lux/SUV throw on a jacket I promise you will see tips my rating in the last 8 weeks went from a 4.81 to a 4.86 plus the tips are much more often. Even the people that normally wouldn't tip almost feel compelled to when you open the door / and dress nice. Also on eBay there is a great sign that bought for $6 which offers services and says tip too- as opposed to just a money only Tip sign. Hope this helps!


----------

